# general good tidings



## Kat72 (Sep 3, 2014)

I would like to start off by saying THANK YOU to everyone who posted back to me on the thread in the aggression tab. 

Odin is settling back into our lives so well! We are day 3 with no accidents in the house, 5days without barking or lunging at people down the street, and a week without worrying about him charging out the door. I have extremely high hopes for my boy, and plan on enrolling him in obedience training come the end of October. 

considering where he started when we brought him home, this is all a HUGE accomplishment. 

thanks again ya'll. You really gave me a newfound hope when it came to him, and my little family is whole again!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:happyboogie: Wonderful news! So happy Odin is now doing so well after his ordeal. Congratulations on being patient and understanding of him


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wonderful news!! :groovy:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good job and great news.


----------



## Kat72 (Sep 3, 2014)

thanks so much guys, I'm proud of my little man


----------



## Kat72 (Sep 3, 2014)

on a bit of a longer walk today. Odin did great! Passed an ignorant kid who tried baiting him, kissing noises and whatever, might have been around 15 or so. Odin barked once at him and turned to face him. But as I kept walking so did he! Then turning a corner he turns behind me, and there's a man about 10feet away walking behind us

no bark
no growl
just kept walking

wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job, Odin!


----------

